# John Deere AC G5000S



## TWTNT (Jun 25, 2018)

Friend was giving this away because has not been run in a while and could not start. Drained gas tank and noticed the fuel valve as not letting fuel pass. Cleaned and was able to get some gas to pass. Got it started and ran fine until fuel was cut off again. Don't have a manual or parts list. Anyone know how to get a parts list or manual for is model - Model No GEN-5000-0JS0. Any assistance is appreciated.


----------



## ricarhimel (Jun 30, 2021)

TWTNT said:


> Friend was giving this away because has not been run in a while and could not start. Drained gas tank and noticed the fuel valve as not letting fuel pass. Cleaned and was able to get some gas to pass. Got it started and ran fine until fuel was cut off again. Don't have a manual or parts list. Anyone know how to get a parts list or manual for is model - Model No GEN-5000-0JS0. Any assistance is appreciated.


Isn't there any online guide for this model? I am almost sure that you can find pretty much for every model, or at least for a similar model to John Deere AC G5000S, which works the same way. Also, you could ask for a local store, maybe, where generators are sold, the person who is selling them has to know for sure how to use it. I have a model from the same brand, which I ought from Fleet Up Marketplace, but it's one of the latest versions, and it's built differently, no idea how yours is working.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

ricarhimel said:


> Isn't there any online guide for this model?


that was a post from june 2018


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

iowagold said:


> that was a post from june 2018


I'm curious to know if he got it sorted. It looks like a nice generator.


----------

